# Massey 271XE



## John K (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking at buying a Massey 271XE 2002 model with 900 hours. Dealer advertises it as a 65 hp, is this a bit on the high estimate size for horse power? My concern is will it run my Krone KB160 baler? The specs for the baler says 40hp will run it, I have been using a John Deere 2840 and it runs it with out even breaking a sweat. Any body that can help me out on this? Hopefully today if possible, I have to make up my mind on this tractor asap since it is priced very reasonable and will be gone quickly. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Huh, I got the same year, and I bought it with the same hours. Its a good basic tractor. The only real issue I've had was electrical, the ground wasn't good enough from the factory and I had some starter issues because of it. I paid 15 for mine 5 years ago and have been happy with it. I run my FC250 on it without an issue, and bale silage with a KR125. Mine is a 4wd with a quickie loader.

I'm having an odd steering issue with mine all of a sudden that I was going to post seperate but might as well toss in here. The last few weeks when the tractor gets warm and I try to go down the road the steering gets very vague and drifts. Can't see any leaks would it be a clyinder or steering box issue?


----------



## John K (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, as for your steering issue, it could be the piston seal on the steer cylinder bypassing or the steering box. I would install a ball valve in each hose going to the cylinder, cycle the steering so there is no air in the cylinder, jack the steer wheels off the ground, shut off the engine and close the gate valves. Grab one of the steer tires and try to manually steer it, since you can't compress the liquid in the cylinder it should not move unless the cylinder is bypassing internally. Or you start doing the cheapest thing first and reseal the steer cylinder. I've been bending wrenches since 1962 so I like to diagnois first rather than start parts swapping. Again thanks for the information, I guess I will pull the trigger and buy the Massey.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd buy another one, in fact I've tried to talk my brother into getting one. Its the same motor and trans as my MF 265. Pretty much bullet proof. Not as easy on fuel as the 265 but still good. I've found parts are more expensive than the old Masseys, and most of the fasteners are metric is you are worried about such a thing. The other issue I had with it, is there are rubber grommets isolating the dashboard which break down and cause the gauges to stop working. Easy enough fix just annoying.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/5/9/5594-massey-ferguson-271xe.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy the 271 , sound like a good deal. we have several neighbors running those for years and are happy with them.

as for the steering problem. I am having a problem similar to that on my MY 362, I have figured out it is the steering orbitor, I got to get the seal repair kit and rebuild it, kit runs around $200.00, new orbitor runs around $500.00, dealers wants $600-500 to rebuild parts and labor, so looks like I have a new project to get started on......................


----------

